# Great Beginner Fish for a Saltwater Aquarium



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

********************************


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Also a clown fish is a good beginner fish. Right?


----------



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

**********************************


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

stocking level is also dependent on the equipment and time you have to dedicate to your tank.


----------



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

**********************************


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

haha my current tanks are all on the overstocked side... 

but I do weekly maintance on them so i guess theres that...

I would recommend a single green chromis to get your tank going or even a pair of cb occelaris clowns, a good hardy fish too would be a chalk basslet, heck if you're really unsure I'd throw some mollies in there

one of the lfs by me has a huge 10 foot tank set up as a reef with a huge school of mollies in there


----------



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

**********************************


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If I ever go salt, I'll get a damsel. Saw them for $5 once. Supposed to be similar to African cichlids.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's about right. Damsels and cichlids are very similar in many ways. I wouldn't say they were like africans, though. They're more like central americans; fast, perky, mean, and nasty. LOL. They're pretty much indestructible, too. However, they do lose their color in a big way when they aren't happy, but this makes them useful for telling how things are going in your tank at a glance.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Damsels were the ones I always started salt tanks with. I liken them to goldfish, hardy and adaptable to less than perfect conditions.


----------

